# Hello from London



## petejonesmusic (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm a composer based in London. I've been specializing in commercials for the past number of years, but really looking to move more into longform / game projects.

To see some of my work, head to my website : 

http://www.petejonesmusic.com

Thanks!

Pete.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome Pete -- glad to have you here.

Love the Puma spot.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome Pete!


----------



## petejonesmusic (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Love to know what yourselves or anyone else things about my work.


----------

